# Extra Power



## Altiman3five (Nov 29, 2011)

I just bought a 2005 Altima 3.5 SL for my daily driver I am wanting to open it up more thinking about doing the injen cold air and magnaflow catback anyone know any other cheap tricks to give me a little extra HP! If you have done the cold and catback how much does it help?


----------

